# Arab Countries: Innovative Vet Clinic Reaches Nomadic Peoples



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

I found this little story interesting. What do you think?

http://www.crosswalk.com/news/religiontoday/1317125.html

[Edited on 3-9-2005 by lwadkins]


----------

